# Keon Clark: Kings lost on purpose



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> He considered his situation with the Kings "bleak," even though six weeks ago he exercised a $4.95 million option to stay in Sacramento next season, because his minutes declined to near zero in the Western Conference semifinals against Dallas -- even after Webber was hurt. Clark played only five scoreless minutes in the Kings' Game 7 loss, a snub that clearly still stings.
> 
> "It took me by surprise. Me, Vlade [Divac], a couple of other people. But what can you do when you don't make the calls?" said Clark, who had averaged 11.4 points and 8.4 rebounds when starting in Webber's place during the regular season. But coach Rick Adelman inserted little-used Hedu Turkoglu into the starting lineup instead, leaving Clark, he said, "to wave my pom-poms from the bench."
> 
> "I knew it was politics when Hedu went in; he hadn't played all year. It had to be politics. It turns into business," Clark added. *"They didn't want to do well without Chris, that's my opinion."*


Link

 :krazy:


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't understand Keon's "surprise", during the regular season, Hedo started when C-Web was injured. What makes him think the postseason would be different? Is it Clark's 0 for 5 with 5 fouls in 14 mins performance in Game 5?

Adelman used the same rotation in Game 7 that got us a victory in Game 6. It's not politics, it's smart basketball.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Dallas went too small to have 2 real bigs on the court at the same time,, and we needed Vlade in there to pass, plain and smple, I really liked Keon before I read that...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>maKINGSofgreatness</b>!
> I really liked Keon before I read that...


:yes: I did too. But I guess that he's angry that he won't have a chance to get a ring. (Kings Champs 2004  ) Hopefully he'll help Jazz and after 3 or 4 years might make the finals. (When Kings are tired of rings).


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

You can't blame a guy for being bugged that he was sent from one of the best teams in the league to the likely worst.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> (Kings Champs 2004  ) ... (When Kings are tired of rings).




:whatever: I've heard this too much in the last two years.

I realize I'm off topic but man, I hope CWebb stays healthy. I'd love to see another Kings-Lakers Westwrn Conference Championship. :gopray: 

Then, after the west winner sweeps the eastern conference champion in the finals, maybe the NBA will use their brains and restructure the playoffs so the best teams are in it...rather than east vs. west. :gopray: 

But that would require the league to restructure the reqular season games too, so I guess we'll be seeing Finals spankings for a while. :frenchy:


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

Sour grapes. Seems to me that Clark was saying much the same thing about his old team when he came to the Kings. The man has a genuine opportunity to be a starter on the Jazz and prove that he is as good as he says he is. He should be thanking the Kings for letting him go instead of taking pot-shots at them. Keon Clark is one of those guys lagging behind on the road to maturity.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

actually, i kinda agree with him that it seemed as if the kings were losing on purpose or something. even without webber, this team is the best in the league. We didn't have CWebb, Dallas didn't have Dirk. There was no reason a team of Bibby, Christie, Peja, Divac, Bobby Jackson, Keon, Hedo, JimJackson, would lose to Nash and Finley. Unacceptable!!!:upset:


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

^^^True and I'm a fan of neither team.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> actually, i kinda agree with him that it seemed as if the kings were losing on purpose or something. even without webber, this team is the best in the league. We didn't have CWebb, Dallas didn't have Dirk. There was no reason a team of Bibby, Christie, Peja, Divac, Bobby Jackson, Keon, Hedo, JimJackson, would lose to Nash and Finley. Unacceptable!!!:upset:



Dirk played against the Kings in this years playoffs, he was injured in the series vs the Spurs, and that happened after the kings were already eliminated from the playoffs


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Wasn't Dirk also injured against the Kings? I don't really recollect. All I remember is him being injured the entire seires(either playing with injury or sitting on the bench), just like CWebb was injured.

I see no reason why anybody should defend the kings. Don't get me wrong, I like this team as much as the next kings fan, but this is the second time in a row that they blew it. Once again they underpreformed and lost to a team they should have beaten easily. The Lakers were already eliminated by the Spurs!! The kings had their best chance ever and they couldn't even get past Finley and Nash. This is old news, i know, but I still haven't got over it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Why would they lose on purpose? That is crazy!

Just think about what he is saying... they are bitter. But the Kings lost because they were either not skilled enough, didn't play well enough, or didn't have enough confidence in themselves. Maybe a mix of things, but Clark is just an idiot.

-Petey


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Keon's just bitter about leaving a contender (Kings) for a lottery-bound team (Jazz).


----------



## Fil (Jul 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Wasn't Dirk also injured against the Kings? I don't really recollect. All I remember is him being injured the entire seires(either playing with injury or sitting on the bench), just like CWebb was injured.


no, i am fairly sure he was healthy until the second? game against san antonio... he was completely fine against the kings


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Well, I still hate using Webber as an excuse anyway. We all know how good this team is even without Webber or Bibby. As witnessed 2 seasons ago, Webber was a none factor against the Lakers anyway. The guy is good, but he chokes during crunch time. I do feel the kings need to try harder.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kings lost on purpose?

What the hell is Keon smoking?:whofarted :krazy:


----------

